# Coaster Brake Resurrected - Morrow



## dougfisk (May 25, 2013)

I have this 1938 Shelby with a 37 dated Morrow coaster hub.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41640-Anyone-else-sometimes-like-them-simple
I cleaned up and rebuilt the bike and rode about 50 miles ...to observe that the brakes were the worst I have ever ridden.    

Never to fear... I set out to remedy the shortcoming.  

*This is a "brake cylinder hone"....  there was a time when automobiles had a part called a brake cylinder ...and this tool was used to resurface the walls of the cylinder in a rebuild process.*





*Here we see it in operation... our purpose is to break the glazed mirror smooth surface on the inside of our hub.*




*At left is the original 37 dated "brake shoe".  At right is a later 46 dated brake shoe.  You can see they changed the design in later years to include a lot of "surface texture".  The lengthwise grooves are meant to allow the braking action to sweep the grease and oil off the breaking surface and into a recess where it will not impede the breaking action.  We are going to add some of these features to our early brake shoe.*




*A vintage bicycle repair manual recommends adding 3 grooves per segment to improve braking performance.  Here is the tool I have selected to perform that operation. *




*Here is a visual hint of how I will cut the grooves *



*
Here are the resultant 3 grooves per segment*



*
After cutting the grooves I sanded (sparingly)  lengthwise with some 36 grit sandpaper to add more surface texture.  Here is the final result*.




*The hub was reassembled and testing ensued...The "after" result is much, much better than the "before" result.  The bike was formerly unsafe to ride; and now brakes within a normal range of expectations*.


----------



## jpromo (May 25, 2013)

Holy smokes batman! Nice work. I want a hone.

And Morrow coasters are worth the trouble. In my experience, they have the most braking control between subtle and hard stops but don't just lock up.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 25, 2013)

Looks like it's time to buy a hone kit! I would use it for this and cars. Very nice work. I need to do some brake work on a couple of my bikes.


----------



## Gary Mc (May 25, 2013)

Great write-up Doug!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boris (May 25, 2013)

This would make a wonderful slide presentation Doug. All you need is a professors cap and gown and a pointer. But really, great job documenting this process!!!


----------



## vincev (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the presentation Doug!


----------



## RustyK (May 27, 2013)

*Good stuff*

Now that's some great stuff right there, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

What size hone do you use? Do you have a part #?

thx,

Scott


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 26, 2015)

Great work Doug. Please post a pic of this bike when you can, if the hub/wheel is still on the Shelby. Rob.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 26, 2015)

The grooves really do make a big difference. I have multiple morrows and the earlier ones do not have grooves but at some point they started putting grooves in to clear the grease. Rustjunkie I have a couple cylinder hones, they are standard size for auto work, 2 stone, and 3 stone configurations, unmarked, but easily attainable.


----------



## Duck (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice presentation ! The Brake Cylinder Hone I've always used is spring loaded to keep tension on the area to be resurfaced, and is therefore "one size fits all". I bought mine at Sears years ago, and they still sell replacement stones for it.


----------

